# First Gun Purchase - SemiAuto vs Revolver



## 1924 (Aug 19, 2015)

I like the concept of the revolver more. Which would be more practical to have as my first and only gun (for a time at least)? Any advantages or disadvantages?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

For what purpose do you want to buy a gun? target, home defense, personal carry? that will help us offer you some feedback/suggestions.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

As BC has noted, first figure out what you want to use the gun for.
Then, take some basic instruction in safe pistol handling and shooting. There are instructors near you, and the NRA can direct you to them. (You don't have to be a member.)
In the class you will be taking, various pistols will be available to handle, and maybe to shoot as well. That will help your decision process.

Now that you will have learned the basic stuff, I suggest prolonging the decision process.
Find a gun store or shooting range near you, where they will rent you time on several different pistols. Try as many different guns as you can, and take careful notes about them.
Then go home and think about what you've learned, referencing your notes.

Shooting a pistol is not easy. It is not something that you can do "instinctively," as you see in the movies.
Being barely competent with a pistol requires practice and attention to detail. Being good with one is an ongoing, lifetime effort.

My Opinion:
Semi-auto pistols are easier to learn and to shoot. I think that the semi-auto is the better beginner's gun.
Revolvers are externally less complicated, but are more difficult to shoot accurately.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

For safety reasons, your first gun should be a double-action revolver. Forgiving of safety errors some people make when they are new gun owners.

Simplicity in loading, unloading & checking for ammo. Simplicity of operation.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

My first pistol was a SW 29 in .357. Soon a Ruger MkII and Super-Single six were added. A 1911a1 would join in a couple years. Quite a diversity of pistols.

Single action revolver
Advantages:
Very accurate - long barrel and single action had nicest trigger
A couple friends who shot competition all used Blackhawks - single actions.
Disadvantages:
Slow. Cumbersome to load and unload. Because of that you may be prone to leaving gun loaded - which is a safety concern especially for a new gun owner.

Double action revolver
Advantages/disadvantages similar to single action with the bonus that loading-unloading is much faster especially with speed loaders.
Also low cost for high quality.

Other advantage to revolvers [all types] is that you can get some very powerful cartridges.
**some St Police - rural LEO's were reluctant to trade their .357s for autos as they preferred the power vs shot count.
Other disadvantage to revolvers [all types] - limited shots - typical 5,6, or 7.

If using a pistol to hunt with, some states require revolver [manually operated].

Automatics:
Advantages: LOTS of choices- action, style, caliber, grips........
Very safe designs - multiple safeties, decockers, loaded indicators
Quick unloading - pop mag, cycle-inspect
Quicker reloading - pop in mag, cycle.....or hit slide release
High capacity - 10 to 20 shots typical
Fast - in goes second mag and that cowboy is still loading......

Disadvantages:
er...... cost more because you shoot more ammo .... because it's so much more fun....

I find for quality, you need to spend a few more dollars for a really good auto.
To be good with an auto, requires more practice. [implication is because you do things faster, barrel is shorter: you need more practice albeit any pistol requires practice to be proficient]


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

win231 said:


> For safety reasons, your first gun should be a double-action revolver. Forgiving of safety errors some people make when they are new gun owners.
> 
> Simplicity in loading, unloading & checking for ammo. Simplicity of operation.


Making decisions for other people is not a great idea.
Rather than telling someone "You should do (or get) this," I suggest that it is better to present real alternatives and information, and then let the person choose for himself.
(See CW's post, right next-door.)


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Your first gun should be one that you personally find easy to operate, easy to break down for cleaning, comfortable to hold/carry and that points well.
How do you find this gun?
By going to the range, gun shops, and gun owning friends, and handling, breaking down, aiming and (preferably) shooting different guns.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Steve gave great advice. 

If you don't have the capability or desire to go that route, you can simply buy something you think you like, and learn how to operate it. If you go that route, at least buy something with a reputation for quality, say a Smith and Wesson, Springfield, Ruger, etc., and get a knowledgeable person to teach you safety and basic marksmanship. Practice a lot, both with live ammo at the shooting range, and without, at home. Operating a handgun safely is not rocket science, but does require due diligence. Hitting where you aim is harder. It requires a lot of disciplined practice, and by the time you can do that, you will figure out what you do and don't like about your gun. Trade it for something else, if necessary. Forget about trying to get out cheap, if you are entertaining that notion. 

Becoming a good shooter is expensive, and you need to figure out how far you want to go towards being able to protect yourself while waiting for the police to arrive. There are thousands of possible self-defense scenarios that an honest citizen can find himself in, and you need to figure out which ones you need to try to defend yourself against, depending upon how likely they are to impact you. It's a guess, of course, so pick a training regimen that seems most likely to cover most of them.

But, if you possibly can, do it the way Steve described, because you will learn a great deal before you plop down a considerable sum for a quality firearm, and you will have less frustrations, to boot.


----------



## olafhardt (Nov 18, 2015)

I am a wheelgun guy but I love guns so at 70 I am getting into autos. My comment is that a good 22 can be a joy for ever. People who discount 22's often have little experience using them. Every critter I ever shot with a 22 either dropped or ran off. For decades the only handgun I had was a 22. Once I settled on a the double action revolver, I bought and tried to wear out an S&W kitgun. Many thousand of rounds later it is in better shape than brand new. My son has repeated that act with a Ruger Standard Model 22. All that I learned with a 22 transferred directly to 9mm, 38, 357, 32 ACP, 40 S&W, etc. On more than one occasion, a 22 has conforted me in an hour of need and adjusted the attitude of agressors or allowed me to prevail in my agression. I am currently of the opinion that for John Q. Public capacity, caliber, semi or revolver, trigger pull etc. are virtually meaningless. Just get something that appeals to you and use it.


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

As Steve suggested best thing to do is go to a gun store with a range and try out as many guns as possible. I love my Smith&Wessons but there are some other good guns out there. 

I also love Revolvers although I have a few autos as well.

Take your time before you buy. Try them for fit and get the one that fits your hand the best. All manufacturers make a variety of ammunition for practice and self defense. Try different brands of ammo from your gun and see what shoots best.

Good luck and good shooting.:numbchuck:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

OP, if you buy a gun and actually start getting good with it, more guns will follow...trust me! Personally, if you are getting your first handgun, start with a revolver of good quality. Smith & Wesson, Ruger and some others are great starters, and if you want to carry for personal protection, nothing says "this gun is loaded", like staring down the wrong end of a revolver. You can see em' waiting for you! Lol. JMHO.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I notice that after over three months the OP has not responded to the question posed about what purpose to which his gun is to be put. This tells me that he has lost interest in his thread. I should think that any more efforts at helping him along are fruitless at this point.


----------



## Montogo (Oct 22, 2015)

Shoot as many types and brands as you can, or a friend show the good or bad of some brands. If you buy one and after you shoot it you just don't LIKE it or TRUST it sell or
trade if off. You will not like it or feel safe with it, better off with out it. Good Luck


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I notice that after over three months the OP has not responded to the question posed about what purpose to which his gun is to be put. This tells me that he has lost interest in his thread. I should think that any more efforts at helping him along are fruitless at this point.


True enough. But the next prospective new gun owner who comes along might read this, instead of starting yet another new thread asking the same question. So maybe they are being helped in advance...


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

Give the guy a break! His handle is 1924, if that was the year he was born in, he might of forgot about posting the question.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

When I decided to purchase a pistol for protection, I was convinced that I wanted a small automatic .380 that I could carry in my front pocket. After looking at numerous automatics, activating the slide, etc. I bought a small Beretta .380. I kept it for a couple of weeks and never fired it. I am 80 yrs. old and I found I just didn't have the hand strength to *easily* rack the slide. A couple of days ago I took it back and traded for a .38 Taurus 85. The .38 is a more bulky but I can still carry it in my front pocket.

Old age and hand may not be a problem for you. However, a revolver is more simple to operate and makes more sense for a first time buyer in my opinion.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

OR find a nice Beretta 86 [.380] with tip-up barrel.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

If you can rack a slide I'd go with Semi Auto. If a revolver is what you can handle. I get one in .357 Magnum so you can practice with .38Spl and carry the .357 magnum (or Home Defense)


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

I agree with the majority, depends on the purpose. I own both. I have a 357 magnum revolver (leg cannon) for home defense I sleep with. Additionally I use the 357 mag as a side arm while hunting to finish off a wounded down animal if needed. 

For Conceal Carry I have a single stack compact semi-auto. 

Each has its purpose. IMHO a revolver is not a good choice for a CC gun because it is difficult to conceal, and takes more time to put a small amount rounds down range. OTOH a compact or sub-compact semi-auto is extremely easy to conceal, lighter, less bulk, and a lot faster offering more rounds. 

So the answer to your question is. it depends on the purpose. So you have to answer your own question. Figure it out.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Seeing as the original post is from August 2015 me thinks they made their purchase by now...........


----------

